
Implication of sabotage adds intrigue to SpaceX investigation (2016) - matt_the_bass
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/economy/implication-of-sabotage-adds-intrigue-to-spacex-investigation/2016/09/30/5bb60514-874c-11e6-a3ef-f35afb41797f_story.html
======
matt_the_bass
I hadn’t heard this story before even though it’s quite old.

